# Pound Puppy



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Don't know if anyone has heard of this rescue but they do seem to have a lot of puppies and young dogs in.

This is the link
Pound Puppy Dog Rescue, Poole, Dorset


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Havent heard of them theres to many poor dogs and cats need loving homes its so sad.


----------



## blackjack11 (Dec 27, 2008)

I've heard of them but don't know alot about them.


----------



## hari1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ive heard of them they dont have any kennels or centre you go to all dogs and pups are in foster all round the area of Poole and Bouremouth.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

bumped it up for little miss sunshine!!!


----------

